# replacing eheim classic impeller shaft



## Drema (May 17, 2011)

:icon_ques

Are there any online guides to taking apart the eheim 2217 to do this? I already broke the ceramic shaft and I'd rather not break anything else trying to replace it...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Drema (May 17, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is a link to the manuals. 
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=downloads_25071_ehen&list=afilter 

Have you gotten the old shaft and rubber end piece out of the filter head?
I'm sorry but the best advice I can offer is make sure the impeller on the new shaft, goes in straight. The top piece should offer only a small bit of resistance when you put it back in place. 

Good luck.


----------



## Drema (May 17, 2011)

unfortunately I've not gotten the broken shaft out. That is the other reasons I need to know how to disassemble the top of the filter.  thank you for the link! Maybe with the picture I can figure out how to get things to come apart....


----------



## Drema (May 17, 2011)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?265051-How-I-clean-Eheim-2217-Filter

A guide that even a idiot like me can use!  took the fear out of pulling out parts.

I'm going to try and crazy glue the shaft back together and hopefully it will keep till the replacements arrives in a week to two weeks...


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Glad I could be of help posting those pics in your link.

Sorry but the shaft really can't be glued together using any product I have found. As you have found out, ceramic is very brittle but also very hard.

I really don't think it should take two weeks to receive parts unless you don't have the cash available.


----------



## Drema (May 17, 2011)

I used super glue, and it has been running for about 8 hours now . I don't hear any problems and the flow is great. But, If I hear a hint of something from the filter I will turn it off for sure. I ordered the replacement shaft from amazon today and the estimated arrival is feb 6-13, that is with expedited shipping. So a week or two. 

Thanks for posting those wonderful photos!


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Well I'm glad the super glue is working, I didn't have good results with it.


----------

